# TV Series From Our Childhood



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 5, 2012)

Inspired by this thread, looking for righteous pics of childhood movies got me thinking, *'What about all those shows we used to watch?*' There have been many that have been relegated to _limbo_ on the collective memory banks, as their neither too old or too new, among other excuses. \

And so, here it is. Mention those TV shows from our childhood, but not just series:

*-Made-for-TV movies
-TV Specials 
-Game shows
-TV blocks (think Toonami)
-Reruns (not everything we watched was new)
-etc*

 Go beyond the usual favorites like _PokÃ©mon, DBZ, Sailor Moon_, etc. Go beyond _Disney Channel, Nickelodeon, _and_ Cartoon Network_. There are a bunch of channels, like _FOX, WB, TNT, PBS, ABC, ABC Family_ and the like that once upon a time had dedicated timeslots for kids (if they still do, well, cool story bro). Even local channels are welcome. *The rarer the better*. 

I'll start with this, _Small World_, circa 1998:






That's the best pic I could find. I chose it because it seems rare enough. I was already _way_ out of the show's designated demographic. I watched that because there was NEVER anything good on Sunday morning (jeez, would it kill the TV stations to at least put re-runs of the new Saturday morning episodes? Not every kid gets a chance to watch all the goodies on Saturday morning!).


----------



## Namba (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;4Md0bGSrzlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Md0bGSrzlw[/video]

Daria was the best.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 11, 2012)

Allow me to get religious for a moment. I'd be a fool if I didn't mention these series:


I did not know these 2 were anime until recently, both from early-1980's _Tatsunoko_ to boot!:

_Superlibro (Superbook)_





The main characters travel across the most memorable stories of the Bible, aka Superbook. Even though the art style in the stories change with each chapter, every story is well-told. Bonus points for the Nativity story, as it's often mistakenly told that the 3 Wise Men came on the same night Jesus was born, when in truth, they came 2 years later, and not in a manger, but in a home Mary and Joseph acquired after the census rush.


_Superlibro 2da temporada (Superbook II_)

[video=youtube;1RVubqWZub0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RVubqWZub0[/video]

This one had the coolest intro of the entire series, the early-90s Spanish one anyways. I got teary-eyed listening to it, even if the quality was less than stellar, but at least I found it. I had to use it anyways because there are no good pics of this season. 
Superbook has a new partner to tell its stories: the personal computer! Even as a kid I could tell this season was far more dramatic, not to mention that it had the same art-style through out. The stories are also of the lesser-known variety, particularly about Israel's burgeoning years, both good and bad, so if you're curious to learn more about some of the less-told Bible stories, here's your change. This season is also more serial, as we see how the (new) characters cope with getting back to the present with the dog before the adults find out! 

_La Casa Voladora (Flying House_)









This one set solely in the New Testament, and uses a time machine instead of unexplainable a means (read: _the Superbook does not use magic_) with characters getting even more involved with the Biblical occurrences (this may not be to everyone's liking. When ya think about it, it's really cool that the Christian network top dogs gave the go-ahead to these programs). 
The series is also well-told (bonus points for the use of Mary Magdalene, as historians agree that she had more than one role throughout her history). It was also the most scary of the series, particularly when Jesus was tempted by Satan. It also had a cool Spanish intro. As you may have figured, I watched all of these in Spanish, so I missed out on hearing the same voices that did _Speed Racer_. No matter, it was still a good series.

All series are still on air.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2012)

^What in the fuck?^
Some favorites that i can remember were the 'SatAM' Sonic the Hedgehog, Pinky and The Brain, and Rocko's Modern Life.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Jul 11, 2012)

I grew up watching predominantly classic scifi shows like classic Star Trek and the original Lost in Space. As for actual kid's shows, Wishbone was hands-down my favorite.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 11, 2012)

TaleSpin and DuckTales were my fave.
Oh and Bobbys World.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> ^What in the fuck?^



Got any questions on it? I'll be happy to answer.




SnowyPenguin said:


> I grew up watching predominantly classic scifi shows like classic Star Trek and the original Lost in Space. As for actual kid's shows, Wishbone was hands-down my favorite.



WISHBONE!!! 




I forgot about it, Didn't see too many episodes. _Wendy's_ fast-food franchise even had toys at one time. 
_
â™ªWhat's the story Wishbone...â™ª _

[video=youtube;EurkCWYw_6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EurkCWYw_6A[/video]

Ooh, you reminded me of this:
*
100 Deeds For Eddie McBowd*:





And how I feel about it:






I too watched _Lost in Space_! ^^


----------



## Zenia (Jul 11, 2012)

I would always await Fridays. TGIF lineup. Some shows... Family Matters, Full House, Sabrina, Teen Angel, You Wish, Perfect Strangers, Step by Step, Boy Meets World, etc.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 11, 2012)

Speaking of TGIF...
Holy shit! How could I forget Dinosaurs!


----------



## Flippy (Jul 11, 2012)

[yt]0wxdY0J3YyI[/yt]
...I still wonder what happened.

[yt]3JqWpGGARjc[/yt]
Gilbert Gottfried as Seymor Smoke haunted my dreams growing up.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jul 12, 2012)

Lets search the inner archives of my brain...

Brain OS V0.2 Booted. Last start was 2004
B:/>cd entertainment
In folder "entertainment"
B:/entertainment>cd television
In folder "television"
B:/entertainment/television>find robot
Finding...
2 files found
----
I, Robot
Whatever Happened to... Robot Jones?
----
B:/entertainment/television>find -last 2 start
LOADING...

*Whatever Happened to... Robot Jones?*

A discontinued show about a teenage robot who attends a suburban school and endeavors middle school
No more information is present

B:/entertainment/television>


----------



## Elric (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember Ren and Stimpy, and a game show called finders keepers and Double Dare 2000


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jul 12, 2012)

Flippy said:


> [yt]3JqWpGGARjc[/yt]
> Gilbert Gottfried as Seymor Smoke haunted my dreams growing up.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 12, 2012)

During the 80s, there was a "babyfication" trend of classic franchises. It's been known that hardcore fans despise this, but as a kid, I thought it was GENIUS!!


_A Pup Named Scooby-Doo_





Despite that it was WAY cartoony, (just look at the bad guys, how they fit and/or worked their costumes is rarely mentioned), I enjoyed this series, even though I found it odd that there are keytars and PCs in what's supposed to be the late 50s/early 60s. Remember, the original _Scooby-Doo, Where Are You?_ came out in 1969, so by logic, it's supposed to be that time setting, with clues like Freddy's flat-top haircut and Chuck Taylors, huge American cars, and overall 50s Americana vibe, including Rock 'n' Roll-style theme song and BGM. 

[video=youtube;KXLEwVPib28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXLEwVPib28&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

_The Flintstone Kids_





Another great series, which also introduced me to 'Captain Caveman', who used to have his own series. 

_The Tom and Jerry Kids Show_





As a kid, I liked it, especially the theme song, and that it had Droopy, too. Yet, I've found reviews that it's better suited for a young audience. Luckily, I was spot-on in that demographic at the time. 


_Muppet Babies_











Who _didn't_ love these little guys as they had adventures based on movie franchises that I've only heard but never watched at the time (_Star Wars, Back To The Future, _etc.)?!  It had a Rock 'n' Roll-style theme song (perfect for the time, as  people were going nostalgic for 1950s stuff in the '80s), memorable  characters and surprisingly good stories. I can _definitely_ relate to playing based on stuff I've watched on TV.


----------



## lop909090 (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;7zkX6kfnWbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zkX6kfnWbk[/video]
For me Arthur was the show that was my childhood


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember being so pissed when this got canceled 
[video=youtube;4_Vn98yx5gE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_Vn98yx5gE[/video]



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> WISHBONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God nostalgia attack


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's one from DEEP within the memory archives
[video=youtube;k6Mh7hhaqhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Mh7hhaqhk[/video]
I could have been a furry at any time in my life if only I'd known it was a thing.


EDIT: If you mute the fire safety video up there, and play 'Disco Inferno' over it, they sync up almost perfectly.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 26, 2012)

Reboot was a favorite of mine. I love how it started off without much of a story arc but by season 3 was epic as all hell. Also, this is the best way to end a series: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFKHBygDZMY


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, a lot of the stuff I used to watch growing up has been listed here ^ ^  Let's see if I can remember a few more.

Small Wonder, Silver Spoons, Punky Brewster, Benny Hill, Monty Python's Flying Circus, Knight Rider, Manimal (this was my favorite), The 6 Million Dollar Man, The Bionic Woman, Wonder Woman, Battle Star Galactica (the old one, not the new one lol), Buck Rogers in the 25th Century, Tales from The Crypt, Tales from the Darkside and Monsters.

As for cartoons - Gummy Bears, My Little Pony (the originals lol), GI Joe, Transformers, The Littles,  Galaxy Rangers,  G Force, 
Wildfire-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jn6BqCDoME  good show, only 13 episodes tho =/
Dungeons and Dragons - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JjhQ1Oi_3k
Galaxy Express 999 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq-b_iNrQaQ
Jem - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20BZID081Vk

There were others, but I can't remember anymore right now lol


----------



## kamunt (Jul 27, 2012)

Ed, Edd 'n' Eddy was without question THE TV show of my childhood. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPsxBj_I5gM I was so very happy when I found out about the movie. It was the perfect send-off for the show. The link is a crappy version of the theme song though, sadly.
Other favorites of mine were Waynehead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0wkHixS6iA Fun story: I learned that black people existed from this cartoon. Yeah, my town is _that_ white.
Static Shock: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7C84g8ia1M Third theme is my favorite.
Xiaolin Showdown: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=InvzcrPf1C0
Speed Muthafuckin' Racer!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtIu61s2PDo I like how a racer dies right in the intro and no one cares.
There were more, of course, but I'm tired!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;xyyqwQLuNFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyyqwQLuNFw[/video]
Catweazle is the best wizard ever.

Alfred Jodocus Kwak is the best duck ever. (no translations for you)

Er Was Eens de Ruimte is the best sci-fi cartoon ever.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 27, 2012)

Twylyght said:


> Well, a lot of the stuff I used to watch growing  up has been listed here ^ ^  Let's see if I can remember a few more.
> 
> Small Wonder, Silver Spoons, Punky Brewster, Benny Hill, Monty Python's  Flying Circus, Knight Rider, Manimal (this was my favorite), The 6  Million Dollar Man, The Bionic Woman, Wonder Woman, Battle Star  Galactica (the old one, not the new one lol), Buck Rogers in the 25th  Century, Tales from The Crypt, Tales from the Darkside and Monsters.
> 
> ...






kamunt said:


> Ed, Edd 'n' Eddy was without question THE TV show of my childhood. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPsxBj_I5gM  I was so very happy when I found out about the movie. It was the  perfect send-off for the show. The link is a crappy version of the theme  song though, sadly.
> Other favorites of mine were Waynehead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0wkHixS6iA Fun story: I learned that black people existed from this cartoon. Yeah, my town is _that_ white.
> Static Shock: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7C84g8ia1M Third theme is my favorite.
> Xiaolin Showdown: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=InvzcrPf1C0
> ...








I'll go Nickelodeon-nostalgia-bomb later. First (skipping the usual _Disney Afternoon_ cartoons. I know I said to go beyond Disney, but some of these may have been less known for some of ya):
_*
Bear In The Big Blue House:*_




Jim Henson's. No wonder the puppet work was superb! It ran for 10 seasons! I don't think I watched all 111 episodes!
_*
Rolie Polie Olie:*_




I saw them all, including specials and movies. It was addictive.
_*
The New Adventures Of Madeline:*_




I didn't think of it as girly at all. I wanted Pepito's "Bad Hat".

_*Out Of The Box:*_




Despite the fact that I was getting older, the idea of building a massive clubhouse out of cardboard that withstood the weather was still appealing.

_*Bug Juice:*_




Because there was nothing to watch on Sunday afternoons.

_*The Jersey:*_






Curse you _Jersey Shore_, for making it difficult to find pic of _The Jersey_.

*The Famous Jett Jackson:*





*Smart Guy:*




Tahj Mowry was da bomb. Mackie (the white guy, not shown) was one of my favorites.

*Growing Pains:*




I loved the theme song. I think I saw all episodes. Including the movie. I used to think that having the name "Boner" (RIP, dude) was cool (didn't know it was English slang for... you know). 

Stupid 10-pic limit...
Honorable mentions go to _Flash Forward_ and _The Torkelsons_. I never watched more than 2 episodes of both of 'em, but should be mentioned. I came to watch shows like_ Disney's Doug, Pepper Ann, The Weekenders, _and _Recess_ (these are all from_ ABC Disney_, right?)later, during my early teens.

I gotta start working on not-the-baby-channel _Discovery Kids_. Now that's gonna be a challenge!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 1, 2012)

Kay, here's a wierd one: I used to watch the Golden Girls in my youth. Re-runs count!!! Absolutley hilarious to this day. Especially the way each actor played off of each other. And if this doesn't get you i don't know what will (given recent events: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_pNSxPy7Vo ) I must say that show's comedy influenced mine quite a bit.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 1, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Ooh, you reminded me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy TITS. I thought I was the only one who watched that show!

I wonder if you remember Cousin Skeeter, The Journey of Allen Strange, and my all-time favorite tv series based off the books- Animorphs.

Non-Nickelodeon tv shows I enjoyed. Loonatics Unleashed. Xiaolin Showdown. Jackie Chan Adventures. Recess. Magic School Bus. Bill Nye the Science Guy


----------



## Skrappy (Aug 2, 2012)

I grew up with the classic Looney Tunes cartoons (thank you, parents), The Powerpuff Girls, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Foster's Home, the earlier seasons of SpongeBob, and Ed, Edd n Eddy. I also watched this kickass show called Fillmore!, but I don't know if anyone else remembers it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 2, 2012)

​
Making my _Discovery Kids _post was easier than I thought. I mean, I thought I was the only one pissed at the babification of the channel (or at least the _Discovery Kids_ I grew up with), but there are a couple of sites that talk about it. I even found one that contained the ENTIRE programming from 1997-2002 (click here for the original site, list and PICS for some of the shows). 

Instead of pic-dumping, let me give you the list (NOTE: The list is in Spanish with the English title in parenthesis, if available. Some programs are straight-up Spanish. I'll edit it a bit). BTW, just because you did not see _Discovery Kids_ doesn't mean you shouldn't check the list. 

Many of these shows came from a wide array of networks from all around the world, so you may never know until you take a look:

*La Sabia Naturaleza 
*Iris el Profesor Feliz (Professor Iris) 
*El Faro De Salty (Salty's Lighthouse)
*Bingo & Molly 
*El Cartero Pat (Postman Pat) 
*Las Aventuras del Libro de las Virtudes 
*Kleo: Un Unicornio Singular (Kleo: The Misfit Unicorn)
*David, el Gnomo (David the Gnome) 
*HabÃ­a Una Vez... Un Ãrbol (Once Upon a Tree) 
*La Granja de Los 4 Caminos 
*Digger & Splat 
*Biblia Para NiÃ±os 
*El Taxi-Taller (The Big-Garage) 
*Manos a la Obra (Pumper Pups) 
*El RincÃ³n de las Risas (Puzzle Place) 
*La Abuela 
*BiblioRatones (Book Mice) 
*El Show de Los Animales (The Animal Show) 
*Banana Zoo 
*Mi pequeÃ±o Pony (My Little Pony) 
*Los Muppet Babies (Muppet Babies) 
*Dino-Safari 
*Parque de Animales 
*Manos a la Obra (Construction Site) 
*CRO 
*La Llamada de los Gnomos (Wisdom of the Gnomes) 
*Tony, la Hormiguita 
*Franklin 
*Timothy Va a la Escuela (Timothy Goes to School) 
*Los Gatitos (Kitty Cats) 
*Estrellita (LittleStar) 
*PepÃ© y sus Amigos 
*Cyberkids (1997) 
*Â¡Splat! 
*La GuÃ­a MÃ¡xima (Ultimate Guide to the Awesome) 
*ArtemanÃ­a (el Art-Attack! original) [UK Version] 
*El Cuenta Cuentos (The Storyteller)
*Pintores 
*Animales Asombrosos (Henry's Amazing Animals) 
*Vamos a Bailar & Comer 
*La Isla de Jordan 
*Las Religiones del Mundo 
*Shakespeare: Sus Obras en AnimaciÃ³n (Shakespeare: The Animated Tales) 
*FE 
*Tracey McBean 
*Hora de Cuentos 
*Ciencia Pop (Pop Sci) 
*El Antiguo Testamento 
*Tots tv 
*Plaza Sesamo (Sesame Street's) 
*Las Aventuras de A.R.K. (ARK, the Adventures of Animal Rescue Kids) 
*JesÃºs y Su Ã‰poca 
*DinoDetectives 
*Teletubbies 
*La Manzana de Newton (Newton's Apple) 
*Paleokids 
*El Arca de Los Animales 
*EcoAventura Amazonica 
*La Familia Charming 
*Insektors 
*Jay Jay, el Avioncito (Jay Jay the Jet Plane) 
*Parques ZoolÃ³gicos 
*Las Nuevas aventuras de ARK (The new adventures of Animal Rescue Kids) 
*F.R.O.G. 
*CiberKids (1999) 
*Mortimer & Arabel 
*La Computadora del Tiempo (A.J.'s Time Travelers) 
*Especial de la GuÃ­a MÃ¡xima (Discovery Kids Ultimate Guide to the Awesome) 
*Antiguos Mundos 
*Fetch, El Veterinario 
*Reboot 
*La Familia Twist (Round The Twist) 
*El Fantasma Escritor (GhostWriter) 
*MecÃ¡nica Popular Para NiÃ±os (Popular Mechanics For Kids) [con  Elisha Cuthbert, Jay Baruchel, Tyler Kyte, Vanessa Lengies & Charles  Powell ''Charlie''] 
*Acceso Total (con Daniel, Claudia y Mauricio) 
*Â¡Un DÃ­a Maravilloso! 
*Magia Visual 
*El Famoso Jett Jackson (The Famous Jett Jackson) 
*Guerreros MÃ­ticos (Mythic Warriors Guardians of the Legend) 
*Los Exploradores 
*Â¡No!...Â¿En Serio? 
*Nature 
*Cuentos Animados del Mundo (Animated Tales of the World) 
*NiÃ±os Reales, Aventuras Reales / Aventuras Reales de Chicos Reales (Real Kids, Real Adventures) 
*Bob el Constructor (Bob The Builder)
*Mas AllÃ¡ de la MÃºsica 
*Zoboomafoo (con los hermanos Kraft) 
*Amo a Mi Ciudad 
*Mercurio 
*Desafio a Todo Terreno (edicion Argentina) 
*Inter-AcciÃ³n 
*Me encanta la mÃºsica 
*Triunfadores 
*Locos de Remate 
*Â¡Extraordinario! 
*La Magia del Cine (Movie Magic) 
*Jack Hanna y sus Aventuras Animales (Jack Hanna's Animal Adventures) 
*Cubitos (Cubeez) 
*Los misterios del Mundo 
*Mi Mascota y mi Casa 
*Jungle Run 
*ToddWorld 
*Bocaditos Animales 
*Mi GuiÃ³n en Discovery Kids (Discovery Kids Story Studio /  Incredible Story Studio) [con Camille Devine & Harold Gillespie  ''Jacobs''] 
*La Princesa del Nilo (The Princess of the Nile) 
*Wishbone 
*Bernardo y Su Reloj (Bernard's Watch) 
*Monstruo Por Error (Monster By Mistake) 
*Aventuras Sin LÃ­mites (Outward Bound) 
*Especial de La Magia del Cine 
*Jeff Corwin en Accion (Jeff Corwin Unleashed) 
*Bonehead Detectives of the Paleoworld 
*Trading Spaces: Boys vs. Girls 
*Jaws and Claws 
*Â¿QuÃ© Quieres Ser? (What do You Wanna Be?) 
*Vueltas FrenÃ©ticas 
*El Club del Misterio 
*Animales en la Red 
*Inventores 
*Cuentos Horrendos para Chicos Horripilantes (Grizzly Tales for Gruesome Kids) 
*Los Nuevos Misterios del Fantasma Escritor [ultima temporada] 
*Cazadores de Estrellas (Sky Hunters) 
*Scouts, en AcciÃ³n 
*Exploradores del Universo 
*Mentores (Mentors) 
*PequeÃ±os Planetas Bing y Bong (Bing & Bong's Tiny Planets) 
*Viaje al Centro de La Tierra (Around The World With Willy Fog)  
*Ultra-MisiÃ³n (Sci-Squad) 
*Artistas y Compositores 
*Mi Amigo el Extraterrestre / Mi Amigo es un Extraterrestre (My Best Friend Is an Alien / I Was a 6th Grade Alien!) 
*Twipsy 
*CiberKids (2001) [con Andrea Torre y Daniel Habif] 
*VigÃ­as Del Sur 
*PAZ (el Pinguino Paz) 
*Natur-Aventura (Suzuki's Nature Quest) 
*Las Aventuras de Jeff Corwin (The Jeff Corwin Experience) 
*CÃ³mo y PorquÃ© (How 2) [con Fred Dinenage, Gareth Jones & Gail McKenna] 
*DesafÃ­o a Todo Terreno (edicion Mexico) 
*Spy Academy 
*Â¿Verdad o Pesadilla? (Truth or Scare) 
*Ruta Quetzal 
*Agentes Indiscretos 
*Viento en Popa 
*Los Archivos de Zack (The Zack Files 1) 
*Ciencia Q (Sci Q) 
*Fuerzas de la Naturaleza 
*Aquateam 
*Una Aventura en Navidad 
*El Atlas Animal (Animal Atlas)
*TUGS <-- Spanish title not recognized. Perhaps under Salty's Lighthouse.

Hope if helps jogging down memories.
No, I did not watch ALL of 'em. Many have been forgotten. But _man_, what a flashback!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2012)

MOre ancient history (with some geography too)
[video=youtube;roiJizt8jxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roiJizt8jxw[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 2, 2012)

While making my last post, I stumbled upon this:

_Around The World With Willy Fog_ (1st Season), _Willy Fog 2_ (_Journey To The Center Of The Earth_ and _20,000 League Under The Sea_):






It's a 1980s Spanish-produced, Japanese animated (2nd season was Taiwanese animated. Think it should belong in that _Furry anime thread_?) Jules Verne-inspired animated series. 

I pondered on making this a thread all on its own, but at least the 1st season was aired in _Discovery Kids_, so who knows? Maybe one of you actually catched a glimpse of it.
And yes, it was dubbed in English.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2012)

Speaking of Carmen, I loved the cartoon version as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGufyFt6zQc It had one of the best opening songs ever, and Carmen was such a badass. She was in it for the hunt, not the greed. 

Sadly, this is what she's up to now a days (gritty shit): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYhodCCUyBs&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2012)

Part of the collection of shorts featured in "KaBlam!"
[video=youtube;x7cwWoK0gz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7cwWoK0gz4[/video]
"Bob's" resemblance to Kleeborp is priceless.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 4, 2012)

A bit of everything:

*Muppets Tonight:*




_Disney Channel_. Looking back, the same things that made me laugh as a kid I now find disturbing. Picture this: Gonzo going glam, with butt-cheek cutouts on his leathers, complete with heels. In the outtakes, the shrimpy-looking muppet kisses said butt cheeks!
Oh yeah, they has a lot of guest stars that I never heard of at the time, like Prince.

_*Super Friends:*_




 *plays theme song in mind*

_*Max Steel:*_




_Kids WB_. Remember this guy? I never got to watch the series, but it featured X-games athletes in cameo roles. What I found more shocking is that its toys are still being sold and that the franchise was a hit in Latin America(!!).

_*Action Man:*_




_Fox Kidz_. People were sure milking the whole "extreme games" thing back then. Saw only a few episodes. It was cool. I'm not sure if there were X-games athletes cameo-ing on this one. 
Look what I discovered:
[video=youtube;PTpk0uxGoXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTpk0uxGoXM[/video]
My curiosity is piqued. 


I know_ Reboot_ has been mentioned, but I gotta plug in this:




It's a book, I believe. I never watched the other part (you know, after Bob and the gang return and save Mainframe from Megabyte), but you know what? I'm OK with it.

_*Jungle Cubs:*_








Seems that the baby-fication process of old franchises didn't stop at the 1980's. When you think about it, Disney really milked _The Jungle Book_ for all its worth. Bagheera was my favorite character, as I could relate to him. 

_*Angela Anaconda:*_






These are _The Addams Family_ series I grew up with (which are yours?):

_The New Addams Family_ (seen on _ABC Family)
_




_
The Addams Family_ (seen in_ Cartoon Network_)


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2012)

One of the few normal programs (I was raised on anime like Cowboy Bebop and Pokemon mostly) I remember that's not listed here.




This was always on. My dad had every episode recorded. Does it count?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 5, 2012)

Pb & J has such a wierdly awesome setting. They all lived at a giant lake and had houseboats...

@ElectricBlue, you've never seen Daemon Rising? The 1st half of the unofficial 4th season? (actually, a TV movie?) It's not bad actually. The villian is surprisely different from any other and you get to learn more about the origin of Lost Angles...Take a look if ya have an hour or so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znXBCBl1SUM But for God's sake don't watch My Two Bobs-you will lose all respect for the show.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2012)

I was briefly smitten with Haley
[video=youtube;DO3ubtFgDeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO3ubtFgDeE&amp;feature=related[/video]
I am a furfag


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2012)

OH YEAH!! Can't forget this! The movie was godawful though.

[video=youtube;6WT-fxBNKs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WT-fxBNKs8[/video]


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 5, 2012)

Man, you guys are old!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Man, you guys are old!



But, I'm 18! <(Q^Q)>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;4T1BjU64Tqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T1BjU64Tqo[/video]
The main character, a Cro-Magnon boy raised by Neanderthals, is hated by many of the latter for being smarter.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Man, you guys are old!



That means you're too young then. Don't worry. Time will take care of that sooner than you'd think.


The following video is one of the reasons why I started this thread:

*Kidsongs TV Show*

[video=youtube;HeXpwFNLOAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeXpwFNLOAU[/video]

I was 5-6 at the time. The only thing I had to go with to find this show was the "kumbaya" song. Lo and behold I FOUND IT!!! I LOVED the idea of _kids just like me running a TV station_!! Their 1950s songs were my favorite and it probably planted the seed of my love for anything retro.

If you must know, the fuzzballs are *Billy and Ruby Biggle*. There was a yellow one called Freckles but I can't find anything on it, aside from one episode appearance. 





l
I love their ears. I could have sworn Billy wore sunglasses, a black leather jacket and a black pompadour-style haircut for the 1950s songs.


_*The Puzzle Place*_







Those are the best pics of the entire cast I could find. A surprisingly good show. The puppet-work is good. 
_*
Robotech:*_




I didn't know there were 3 animes mushed together. I didn't know this was a ground-breaking show in its time. I didn't know what was anime at all! And you know what?_ I didn't care._ It had giant transforming robots piloted by humans and that was enough for me. I didn't care if I had to wait for that girly magical schoolgirl show (see what I did there?) to end so I could watch _real_ quality programming. For a little while I wanted to join the Air Force (glad I grew up out of that!)...
This is probably the only show that no one remembers from _Toonami_. I told people about it and all I got was blank stares. Later on, I'd learn that the show was better known as _Macross_.
Funny story: While I impatiently waited for some actiony stuff, my uncle and grandfather were watching the part of the swimsuit competition that the main character was watching while in battle. It was only recently that I figured out why they didn't just leave me watching "cartoons". XD

Not a TV show, but sure to jog down some memories: *Face*




Anybody care to mention any _Nick Jr._ shows?
_*
The Real Adventures Of Jonny Quest
*_




I waited patiently for my 7th birthday so I could watch this, my official TV Y7 fv show (remember the implementation of TV ratings?). Now Mom (who wasn't so wild about this version) couldn't disapprove (soon-to-be 7yo mentality)!
 I was a fan of the original series, so I was_ stoked_ to find this one. The vibe was different between the 2 and there were many things I didn't understand at the time, but I still enjoyed it. The CGI blew me away, I welcomed Race's Daughter with open arms, and Haji was a _badass. _I did find it weird that part of the series was in a darker, yet way cooler and detailed style, yet another part of it was brighter and sober. And did it ever have an ending? I'm tempted to buy the DVDs and find out!!

*The New Scooby-Doo Movies*




Scooby-Doo with* Batman & Robin*?! *The 3 Stooges*?!! *The Adams Family*?!!! *Speed Buggy*?!!!! *DON KNOTTS*?!!!!! *YES PLEASE!!! *
And boy did I get it. In spades. For years this hour-long gem was re-run fodder for Sunday morning _Cartoon Network_. So I saw ALL of them. I learned about the *Globe Trotters *and *Jerry Reed* and was taken by surprise with* Laurel & Hardy *and* Dick van Dyke* appearances, and all those stated above. There are more that I haven't mentioned. Watch the series and see for yourself.

I'll add more Scooby-Doo goodness if allowed (should I start another thread on the topic?)



*MecÃ¡nica Popular Para NiÃ±os (Popular Mechanics For Kids)*





About those 2, you may not recognize them as the hosts of _MecÃ¡nica Popular Para NiÃ±os_ (_Popular Mechanics For Kids_), but I think you'll recognize them today:








_The Girl Next Door; She's Out Of My League_
Ring any bells?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 19, 2012)

Holy shit!! Puzzle place was the bomb back in the day!! I'd watch it every morning before going to school. 

And Scooby Doo was at its height of awesomeness when the celebs started showing up. My all time favorite episode is the one with Sonny and Cher. Good times, except I think they should let the series die already. It's pretty much gotten stale and an honorable sendoff is much needed.

And omg Face!! My brother and I were bored preteens who did nothing one summer but watch NickJr. shows, we hated him cuz he was so annoying and he literally looked like the glue (or darkmatter) that held the shows together. Now I miss the guy T^T


----------



## Kostvel (Aug 19, 2012)

I grew up watching a lot of Felix the cat, (Even though it was way before my time.) TMNT, and power rangers mostly. Transformers too.

[video=youtube;WlhyPeXcNmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlhyPeXcNmA[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES NINJAS IN THE HALF SHELL TURTLE POWER.


wat


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd forgotten all about Xiolin Showdown 

[video=youtube_share;C01tqXlb6ys]http://youtu.be/C01tqXlb6ys[/video]




ElectricBlue1989 said:


> A bit of everything:


I wish I didn't remember this


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 19, 2012)

He needs no intro
[video=youtube;bebSxF0rr5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bebSxF0rr5I[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 20, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> And Scooby Doo was at its height of awesomeness when the celebs started  showing up. My all time favorite episode is the one with Sonny and Cher.  Good times, except I think they should let the series die already. It's  pretty much gotten stale and an honorable sendoff is much needed.
> 
> And omg Face!! My brother and I were bored preteens who did nothing one  summer but watch NickJr. shows, we hated him cuz he was so annoying and  he literally looked like the glue (or darkmatter) that held the shows  together. Now I miss the guy T^T



If you haven't seen the new series, _Scooby Doo! Mystery Incorporated_, I recommend you do. It's a breath of fresh air. It's what I was hoping _What's New Scooby-Doo?_ would be nearly a decade ago, but wasn't. Your views on the comedy may vary.

The art style, as in the mood, the ambiance alone is reason enough to watch it. The graphic artists did not only an amazing job in creating villains whose designs actually raise eyebrows, but also capturing the coolness and uniqueness of the past (clothes, vehicles, haircuts, architecture, etc), though my only quip is the use of modern technology (show version of Youtube, cell-phones, GPS) in the show. I find it irrelevant, and with a little imagination it can be replaced with a worthy vintage counterpart. 

And the cameos! Jonny Quest and family!! Old-school Chevy Chase as Clark Griswold from _National Lampoon's Vacation_, with the Family Truckster!!!
But really, aside from _Mystery Incorporated_, all the recent Scooby stuff I've seen lately from 2011-forward has left me pleasantly surprised.


In keeping with the Scooby theme:

Skipping the first and highly popular first series, this is the one that followed:
[video=youtube;5Ov4obZqkV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ov4obZqkV8[/video]

I was EXTREMELY proud when one of the episodes took place in Puerto Rico.




*-->*



*-->*




I can safely say that I never saw _The New Scooby-Doo Mysteries_, and have almost no recollection of _The New Scooby and Scrappy Doo Show._ I put 'em up to help jog memories down and avoid confusion A pity, I know. But _Scooby-Doo and Scappy Doo_, well, that's another story! The show cememnted my love for both Scooby and Scrappy, so you can imagine my shock and disgust after watching that live-action movie. To this day I don't get the hate towards Scrappy, as these shows breathed new life into the franchise and basically saved it.

The show that followed these was _The 13 Ghosts of Scooby Doo_, which I didn't enjoy as much and never got to see the ending.

Speaking of *Hanna-Barbera* goodness:

_*Josie and the Pussy Cats / Josie and the Pussy Cats In Outer Space: *_





*The ORIGINAL Birdman:*




_*
The ORIGINAL Space Ghost:*_





_*Jabberjaw:*_





_*Speed Buggy:*_





I really, really, _really_ wanted to see more of that show.
*
Wacky Races:*




Penelope Pitstop had her own show._ You_ look it up.

The surprise of the day:
_*The Impossibles:*_





It was one of those shorts-shows, but it counts nonetheless.

Guys, in the event that this thread passes on to that great databank in the sky, here's a link that I had the good fortune of finding that covers a healthy amount of cartoon shows, so maybe you'll find one that you're looking for:
http://www.cartoonscrapbook.com/titles_index.htm

I'd be satisfied if I could go one more round without committing double-post.


----------



## JaxHusky (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I'm not gonna go out and find a bunch of pictures, but here are a few of the ones I remember from the 90's that you might not have caught! ( I was tired when I read this so I don't know if I saw these or not.)  Road Rovers was probably the earliest one I can think of from my childhood.  No one really knows what I'm talking about when I mention it, but there were only like 12-13 episodes.  Two others I remember being similar were SWAT Kats and Street Sharks.  He Man and the masters of the Universe is another, along with Captain Planet, and y'all have pretty much listed everything else I ever watched growing up.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 24, 2012)

I've never been an hardcore TV fan, so there are few shows I remember from my childhood. I sure recall the Animaniacs, Pinky and The Brain, Cow and Chicken as my favourite shows; I also used to watch Capitol Critters, that aired here in Italy in a private channel and now if I try to mention it no one knows what I'm talking about. xD
As for TV series I remember watching a few episodes of the Muppet Show and Dinosaurs, and there was also this weird TV series with real actors and a grey plush-puppet (I think it was supposed to be a bunny...). I don't remember the title, so blah.
And finally there were a couple of anime I used to see airing everywhere, like Ranma and these:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;7lXijSAicNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lXijSAicNM[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 24, 2012)

Alright! Game shows anyone?

*Figure It Out* (circa 1997)




Bonus points if you can guess which other Nickelodeon show this line-up of contestants are from. Give up? HINT.
*
Slime-Time Live:*





There are plenty more, but these are the ones I watched. *Double-Dare 2000 *was mentioned by Elric*.*

*El Grand Prix del Verano*
[video=youtube;YCSSCTaiZnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCSSCTaiZnc[/video]

_Es el Gran Prix, esw el Gran Prix, el programa del viejo y del niÃ±o..._ 
Oh! Where was I... 
It's a sweet 1Â½-hour gameshow from Spain. Broadcasted through _TVE (TelevisÃ³n EspaÃ±ola)_. It was fun to watch. I learned that Spain had a lot of small towns, which 2 of them battled each other.
Sadly, the best compilation video is this one (if you think the quality is bad, check out the the intro vids! Fuzzy!). It captures all the memorable challenges, but plays them at a slow, melancholic song, because of the nostalgia it provided to the creator.

*continues whistling theme song*


Other stuff: 

_*MegaMan*_:





_THE _DEFINITIVE MegaMan_!!_ This show ruined me for all other MegaMan variations. I wasn't raised on now-vintage videogames, so this is how I knew him. Hell, I had his action figure! It was definitely violent, but I couldn't get enough, even if I could barely understand it at the time. Sometimes I even wished I could get sick so I could watch it!
*
Adventures Of Sonic The Hedgehog:
*




I loved that show. It was funny. My_ mom_ loved it. My _grandmother_ loved it! Like most of these shows, I saw it in Spanish. Kit H. Ruppell mentioned the series that followed.
*
Godzilla (The Original Animated Series)*:




I can't believe I forgot about this epic series. And Godzuki! Godzilla has always been a good guy in my eyes.  

No, I never saw that new Godzilla series from 10+ years ago.
_*
The Pirates of Dark Water*_




_
Man_, was that show _cool!!_ Fantasy adventure at its finest! But dammit, how is it that the last episode that I saw was the 2-parter that I never saw the latter part of it?! So many questions left unanswered!

*
The Amazing Chan Clan:
*




I wish I could've watched more of this one, but IIRC, the reruns were only given in Sunday afternoon on _Cartoon Network_, and I never seem to catch it. It was part of this funky, vintage, but obscure cartoon block that contained a bunch of other, slightly more mature shows that I can't recall... yet. 
*
Butt-Ugly Martians:*





A conveniently named show. That's the only thing it had going for. Thank goodness for _Invader Zim_, or else Sunday mornings on _Nickelodeon_ would have been intolerable!





Valery91Thunder said:


> I  also used to watch Capitol Critters, that aired here in Italy in a  private channel and now if I try to mention it no one knows what I'm  talking about. xD
> As for TV series I remember watching a few episodes of the Muppet Show  and Dinosaurs, and there was also this weird TV series with real actors  and a grey plush-puppet (I think it was supposed to be a bunny...). I  don't remember the title, so blah.



The rarer the better. Italy had _a bunch_ of dope shizz, especially anime, like _Supercar Gattiger, A Tutto Gas_, and many other car animes that Western motorheads can only dream of.

I don't know about that weird TV series you were describing, but you did remind me of this: *Zoboomafoo*




I also watched their original show,_* Kratt's Creaures *_(remember Ttark? Guess what it spells backwards). They also have a pretty decent looking kids cartoon, called_ Wild Kratts_.

BTW, who would win the battle of 1990s Nickelodeon supremacy?





While looking for these pics, there are plenty of shows I've never seen. There were series for_ Dumb & Dumber _and _Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure _movie franchises, a 1980s Popeye cartoon series (_Popeye and Son_) and even a_ Lost In Space_ cartoon pilot based on the original sci-fi series! 
Ohh! That reminds me of another show that I-- will hopefully post next time. They just keep coming!


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 24, 2012)

I used to love watching old Mission Impossible's, A-Team, Quantum Leap, and I believe I already mentioned MacGyver in the last thread.


----------



## Arekkusu (Aug 31, 2012)

Wacky races Nuff said.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 31, 2012)

Has any one mentioned Ekk! The Cat yet? I remember they used to have a Klutter segment too about a living pile of clothes...and it twarted the plans of a guy whose body parts were in jars...who had a clown assistant...that hated him. That show was trippy now that I think about it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 23, 2012)

We need more TV specials here. I just found childhood gold last Friday!

Remember this?







*The Scooby-Doo Project *a Halloween special that was part of an upcoming *24-HOUR MARATHON* of Scooby episodes on October 31st!!!

Since I bet that I'm not the only one that didn't see how the special ended, here's a vid. I believe it's one of the best mysteries I've seen from the gang be involved in:

[video=youtube;UCGGlQ_vKms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCGGlQ_vKms[/video]​


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2012)

Speaking of Cartoon Network's specials: 

[video=youtube;c2EKZ4J5t4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2EKZ4J5t4c[/video]

Who can forget this one?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 24, 2012)

More old stuff I barely remember
[video=youtube;LFwoG2P-s6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFwoG2P-s6U[/video]


----------



## toastedtruth (Sep 24, 2012)

Wacky Races, yes 
Scooby Doo, yes. My favourite was the Cyber Chase game for PS1 (oh, the days!) 

See the cap in my fursona? Reference to Timmy Turner, aka Fairly OddParents. I loved that show, and when I need something to make me stand out I use the cap. 

Also there's Tom and Jerry, everyone loved. 
The Pink Panther
And Mr. Bean, early animated series and the originals


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 23, 2012)

I had tears in my eyes when I found this:*

Las Mil Y Una... AmÃ©ricas* (_A Thousand and One... Americas_)

[video=youtube;fwX0eiLNG0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwX0eiLNG0s&amp;feature=related[/video]

That theme song still remains as hauntingly beautiful as it was when I  played it on the VHS copies that my mom lovingly recorded.  It still has  the same effect on me now as it did then... *:')*

It was a TV special.
The series was commissioned to celebrate the 500 years since the "discovery" of the "New World". 
For all of its faults, it introduced me to the fascinating ancient  cultures of the Americas long before it was discussed in class.

(Synopsis, in English)


----------



## McRoz (Oct 23, 2012)

CANDLE COVE


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 23, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I had tears in my eyes when I found this:*
> 
> Las Mil Y Una... AmÃ©ricas* (_A Thousand and One... Americas_)
> 
> ...



This looks really badass. Sorta like a trip through history but with bitchin' sword fights and volcanoes...

What happened to you childhood television?


----------



## Miles T.F. Baxxter (Oct 29, 2012)

My all-time childhood favourite.

[video=youtube;Q4_mrdCI6Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4_mrdCI6Rw[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 4, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> This looks really badass. Sorta like a trip through history but with bitchin' sword fights and volcanoes...
> 
> What happened to you childhood television?



Thanks, Butterflygoddess. You have no idea how much that means to me.

Childhood television shall always live in our minds and our hearts. And in some cases, in old VHS tape recordings.

*wipes tears from eyes*


Well now, I feel revamped!
_*
Top Cat:*_





The show that taught me what police call boxes were. I tried my best to sing the theme song, but my limited English relegated me to the first 2 words (_â™ªTop Catâ™ª_). 'Benito', as he was called in Spanish, was always lovable, but I really liked them all.

*
101 Dalmatians* (TV series):





I doubt that I'd watch this one again. But back then I did enjoy that 'the place in the country' that they all moved to was the same farm in which the farm animals aided the Dalmatians escape! Cameos galore!! And the weird romance angle between Horace and Nanny was intriguing! The 2-part episode that Roger and Anita's marriage was in jeopardy since they were married by a con-man was the best!


*Road Rovers:*





I'm surprised none of you made emphasis on this show! While I only saw some episodes, I do remember being extremely disappointed with the Doberman, which at the time I thought were so cool, and thrilled when Muzzle (guess which one's Muzzle) was released upon the enemies!!

*
Gumby Adventures*:





It was sometimes hard to follow what was going on. I didn't really like it how often the bad guys got away. Still enjoyable.

*
Bernard's Watch:*





Thought it warranted more than just a mention in my *Discovery Kids* post. Aside from its simplistic concept, the reason I enjoyed it the most was because it showed a window of life in the UK. Right-hand-drive cars, UK-specific products, impressive scenery, _they even had milkmen!!_

*
Fantastic Max:*





I can't believe I forgot the name for this one. I mean, I think I watched every episode! You're only 16 months old and you're kicking ass in space. How cool is that?! Too bad there aren't better pics. 

*Pound Puppies:*





Didn't know they were based on a toy line until many years later.

*
The Snorks:*





I expected the Smurfs to make an appearance. Despite that, I still enjoyed it.*


Thunderbirds:*





This show was edge-of-your-seat exciting!!


I forgot how much I enjoyed this theme song:

*Alvin and The Chipmunks:*
[video=youtube;DFxgFvbPGSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFxgFvbPGSg[/video]

Those 3 sure did enjoyed the 80s! I also forgot how good the animation was for that intro. Come to think of it, that 80s sound that they most likely influenced my musical taste.


Maybe this will jog some memories down for the slightly older crowd:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 4, 2012)

Miles T.F. Baxxter said:


> My all-time childhood favourite.
> 
> [video=youtube;Q4_mrdCI6Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4_mrdCI6Rw[/video]



My god...I got into this a few years back. It's truly one of the most...odd animes I've ever watched yet one of the funniest and definetly most badass. 

Ben's puppies were born from Gin's dad's sheer manliness for god's sake. I love how the anime turns on a dime once the dogs start talking like 13 episodes in. lol

It's truly an experience to view this thing. Words somply cannot describe XD


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Nov 6, 2012)

There was a block of programming that came on every Saturday that I always watched. Had an orange mentioned in it (I can't remember the name of the block) but I remember that my favorite two shows on that were Spider-Man and The Real Ghostbusters! I believe they were only re-runs, but then Extreme Ghostbusters came out as well!! [video=youtube;2pDZpNNLXlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pDZpNNLXlM[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 13, 2012)

When I was little I used to watch this show called "Dick and Dom in da Bungalow" _all the time_. Well, at least before it got cancelled. It was one of the funniest things on kids TV at the time - and dear god it was funny.


One of the parts of the show was where they went into public places and took it in turns to shout the word "bogies", getting louder and louder each time.

[video=youtube;VusEMkMDr0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VusEMkMDr0Y[/video]

(just skip to about 0:45)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

_*Little Bear:*_





_*
The Busy World of Richard Scarry:*_





How wild is it that someone's last name sounds just like 'Scary'?


_*Taz-mania*_





Yes, Taz had his own show, complete with an extended family that was nothing like him. I saw what was available in VHS rental copies.
That blue cat episode left a profound impact in me. Thankfully I outgrew that.

_*The *(original) *Pink Panther*_:





The original stuff still the best!!
I wanted to see the 90s remake, but after only seeing one episode, I knew it wasn't the same.

_*Bonkers*_:





One of those characters you hate to love. 
_*
The Paw-Paws:
*_




Gotta love the that 1980s-style. Did then, still do today!_*

NASCAR Racers:*_





I don't think my friends held this show in high regard. Admittedly, I watched the re-runs on weekday afternoons during my early-teens, but the show has been on since I was finishing elementary school. I didn't care, it was about cars and I enjoyed it. No turning left here!! Wish I could've watched more of the second season, the one with race trucks. There was some serious stuff going on...

*Police Academy: The Series*
[video=youtube;YOE0F4i7GK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOE0F4i7GK8[/video]

I watched some of the movies as a kid, and of course I didn't understand much of it, especially all the adult stuff, but what I did understand I enjoyed. So I was filled with glee when I found about the animated series, with many of the most recognized characters!
I watched what seemed to be a recorded marathon. TOO many episodes were in that single VHS copy!! I don't think I ever finished it. My head hurts just thinking about it.
It's today that I found out that there was a toy line!


I'm looking for a series. It was a direct _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ rip-off, featuring dinosaurs (_not Dinosaucers!_), with color-marked armored uniforms, underground lair, sweet armored van. 
The setting is in a city that's run by anthropic dinosaurs. Think of it as a cross between _TMNT_ and _Swat Kats_.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

So many of these i love so much! And you whom posted Pirates of the Dark Waters. I don't know how to thank you!!! I looked for the name of it for such a long time. And now when i found it i'm downloading the entire show  Wooh!

I used to be a Johnny Quest nutt as a kid and recently rewatched the show. Why aren't cartoons more like that today? -_-


*AND I CAN'T BELIEVE NO ONE MENTIONED SWAT KATS :O
*It should have been page one people!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_AdxJWFUh4

Also, how do i post video's in the post and not as a link? :I


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I loved Batman: The Animated Series, Gargoyles, and the Animaniacs when I was a smallman. Especially Gargoyles. Rewatched it recently. Wow so good. So good. 

Then in my pre-teens I was ALL ABOUT CN's Cartoon Cartoons. All of them I loved, but I guess my favorite was Courage The Cowardly Dog. I loved Teen Titans too.



> *Road Rovers:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That show was not as bad as it might have been! Plus it served as an early nail in my eventual furry coffin.


----------



## Fenric (Dec 12, 2012)

Ah, memories.   

Transformers, Go-Bots, G.I.Joe, He-Man, Thundercats, Silverhawks, Robotech, Battle of the Planets, Robotix, M.A.S.K., both varieties of Ghostbusters (one like the movie, and one... not), Inspector Gadget, Both varieties of Voltron (lions and vehicles), Tranzor-Z (The missiles launch from where?!?!)

So many toys, so few my parents would get.

From PBS, I remember Vegetable Soup, The Electric Company, Zoom, Readalong, The Polka Dot Door


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 12, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Reboot was a favorite of mine. I love how it started off without much of a story arc but by season 3 was epic as all hell. Also, this is the best way to end a series: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFKHBygDZMY


 You're gonna be really disappointed when you find out there was another season and how it ended.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow does that bring back some memories. Anyone remember Beastwars, I think that's what it was called.


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 20, 2012)

Some of these bring back memories.

Here's one I didn't seen mentioned
Darkwing Duck


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 20, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> You're gonna be really disappointed when you find out there was another season and how it ended.



Daemon Rising and My Two Bobs?

I rather love Daemon's arc as it actually explains a few things and was alluded to earlier in season 3. My two Bobs is Star Wars Prequel stupid sadly. :C


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Daemon Rising and My Two Bobs?
> 
> I rather love Daemon's arc as it actually explains a few things and was alluded to earlier in season 3. My two Bobs is Star Wars Prequel stupid sadly. :C


Daemon's arc was okay, My Two Bobs was atrocious and it ended in a cliffhanger cancellation.


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 21, 2012)

this whole disscussion hit me right in the childhood and me feels


----------



## Magick (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh gods, the nostalgia! I was a major Disney, Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network watcher when I was younger so a lot of:
 Ed,Edd, and Eddy
 Ren and Stimpy
Courage The Cowardly Dog
Invader Zim
Rocket Power
Wild Thornberries
RugRats
Keenan and Kel
Legends Of The Hidden Temple

Anime:
Sailor Moon
Yu-Yu Hakasho
Pokemon
Ruroni Kenshin
Ranma 1/2

And I can't leave out Beavis and Butthead


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Medabots:*






Often-times cheesy, I thought the bot designs were cool. _Fox Kids_ just had to pull a time switch and I never got to see what happened at the end, if there was any. Just as it was getting interesting to boot. Too bad the kid's name was Ikki or something (geez couldn't that be changed for dubbing, or was it just a running gag?). I lol'd at the referee's name: Mr. Referee.

There was another TV show on _Fox Kids_ that I watched that was about this cave-kid and his converted-to-stone-but-still-talking-dad that became some sort of time-police-officer that had to get these... things back before they ruined the time-space-continuum. I didn't like that show that much, yet I watched it, all of it.

*Molly-O:*





It was OK. Didn't get to watch that many episodes.

*Batman Beyond:*





Batman was BIG in the 90s, so this was a big deal! I was fascinated that it took place in the future, with Bruce Wayne an old man and retired; and by the costume design, even with no jaw-line cut-out that I personally preferred.
But unlike EVERYONE else, I didn't really enjoy it. Like all animated Batman series of the time, they had this mature flair to them that I tried to like but couldn't. Just because it was TV-Y7 fv didn't mean I could fully grasp all the concepts. Mom and Grandma caught one episode (the one with the black goo chick) and were shocked/appalled/disgusted/pissed with _BB_. Today I understand why.  ^^;

*Detention:*




Initially, the art style wasn't to my liking, but it was a great show no less! _â™ªDetention, uh, oh...â™ª
_

Let's go old-school:_*

Dastardly and Muttley in their Flying Machines: *_





Gut-busting good fun!

*CHiPs:*





The show that made me admire Erik Estrada (I thought he was, like the only man of Puerto-rican descent to make it in Hollywood). Mom recorded it for me and I watched and re-watched the bejeezus out of 'em. It also made me wanna be a police officer and admire full-flared Harley-Davidson motorcycles. Thankfully I out grew both of those things! Besides, the motorbikes were actually Kawasakis ^^.

*Bonanza:*





Unknowingly, I became a Michael Landon fan. I would've watched the entire series, but there were _so many episodes!_ That and the fact that it got too formulaic for my taste.
Speaking of Michael Landon...

*Little House on the Prairie:*




One of my family's favorite series. As a kid I thought I was making head-way into the series, but I later realized that I'd barely scratched the surface! 9 seasons! My family tells me that the last couple of seasons aren't as happy. If ever need to satisfy my curiosity and need to find out for myself, I know who has the complete series box-set.
*
Discovery Jones:*




It's a campy, low-budget Christian TV show, that I found enjoyable. Another one was *Adventures In Dry Gulch*, which was also campy and was showing its age, but filled with great life lessons and great songs at the end. The theme song wasn't that bad either. Too bad there aren't any good pics about it.



I have a question...
Did ANYBODY watch this/bought the _LEGO_ or _Nintendo_ merchandise?
_*
Galidor: Defenders of the Outer Dimension:*_





It's hard to forget a name like 'Nick Bluetooth'. Lol.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 20, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I'm looking for a series. It was a direct _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ rip-off, featuring dinosaurs (_not Dinosaucers!_), with color-marked armored uniforms, underground lair, sweet armored van.
> The setting is in a city that's run by anthropic dinosaurs. Think of it as a cross between _TMNT_ and _Swat Kats_.


_*
I FOUND IT!!!! *_

I believe it's worthy of a double-post:

*The Adventures of T Rex:*





Here's the Intro:
[video=youtube;lA4o6WhJO-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA4o6WhJO-A[/video]
With all the times the title comes up, I'm amazed that I didn't learn it, regardless that I saw it in Spanish!


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ed, Edd, n Eddy
Codename: Kids Next Door
Dragon Ball Z
Naruto (I got bored of watching it after 50 episodes)
and Bo-bo-bo-bo bo-bo... something like that. I used to love that show.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 20, 2013)

I always watched: Invader Zim, Ed Edd N' Eddy,Courage the Cowardly Dog, Dexter's Laboratory. I watched other things but these are the ones I remember the most. (I miss Courage the most ;_; and I think Invader Zim should have had a longer run.)


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 22, 2013)

CatDog, Courage, Catscratch, and Dragonball Z.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2013)

JaxHusky said:


> SWAT Kats


[video=youtube;fXexiNxoWBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXexiNxoWBk[/video]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 21, 2013)

The retro TV... ALL THE RETRO TV. I never realized exactly how much TV I watched as a child until I started looking back on all the shows I used to watch regularly... and it only makes me want to watch them all over again. Some held up better than others...

For one, Wishbone is one of the best kids shows ever made. It taught me literature! Like, real literature! And I had no idea!

Kidsongs was cute, and the Biggles were in reality among the first furries in my life, though (again) I had no idea.

Someone mentioned 101 Dalmatians: The Series... it hasn't really held up as well as the first two I mentioned. But Lucky (in addittion to living with a pet dalmatian) helped provide much of the original basis for my fursona today.

I didn't watch SWAT Kats until I was a teenager and it was in reruns on Boomerang... but I got real hooked real fast.

Kratt's Creatures! The only Kratt show I really enjoyed... but man, that's been off air for YEARS now... the little song they used to play during the bumper for it, usually accompanied by a flight of birds... not the theme song but something else... it's been just outside of my complete memory for years now.

And here's one I found by accident on youTube recently...
[video=youtube;7cwMlfnd3io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cwMlfnd3io[/video]


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll think of the theme songs to Pepper Ann and Darkwing Duck often. Talespin and Rescue Rangers too. Chi-chi-chi CHIP AND DALE!!!


----------



## Hewge (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Ikrit (Feb 21, 2013)

livin' up in jersey fighting villains from above...

ya gotta find first gear in your giant robot car!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 21, 2013)

Ah, Angry Beavers was the best.  I watched some Ren & Stimpy also, even though it was pretty terrifying as a little kid.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 21, 2013)

I vaugly remeber a show called Bonkers that I could in a way say I was obsessed with, dont know where it went but I havnt seen it in a long long time


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2013)

I was a total wuss as a kid. This show used to scare the shit outta me. It had evil masks, disembodied hands, and hellish dummies. Seriously, looking back on that now...its really hammy. 

[video=youtube;vC3kue_C35g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC3kue_C35g[/video]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 22, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> I vaugly remeber a show called Bonkers that I could in a way say I was obsessed with, dont know where it went but I havnt seen it in a long long time



That would be this one:
[video=youtube;8qR8bw013m8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qR8bw013m8[/video]


----------



## cillerion (Feb 22, 2013)

This thread is positively dripping in nostalgia and fond memories of my childhood.

I was surprised no one mentioned the _X-Men_ cartoon which had the best opening theme in the history of cartoon shows (imo).

[video=youtube;wZAhqEiq4cA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZAhqEiq4cA[/video]

And I can't remember if the show came first or the cereal, but _Pro-Stars_ was a personal favourite of mine since it showcased Michael Jordan, Wayne Gretzky and Bo Jackson doing good, although ridiculous, deeds. I mean, really, how many times can a basketball hoop be intricately involved in solving a crime? Slam dunk!


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 22, 2013)

BlueStreak98 said:


> That would be this


 
 XD omg yes!!


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks so much BlueStreak for posting the Belle opening. That's something I'd COMPLETELY forgotten about and haven't seen in about 15 years..."it's as if I heard it for the very first time."


----------



## kylr23 (Feb 22, 2013)

I remember watching this show on channel 3 called Candle Cove, Oh that ship always saying you must go inside! (Joke)
Ok I got a good list here! for real

pbs:

*Popular Mechanics for kids
*Shining time station/Thomas and friends
*Mr Rogers neighborhood
*Pappi land
*Land chops play along
*Bill nye the science guy
*Zoobomafoo

===== 
cartoons

Angry beavers
Dexters lab
kablamm
rugrats


thats all I can remember at this moment.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Thanks so much BlueStreak for posting the Belle opening. That's something I'd COMPLETELY forgotten about and haven't seen in about 15 years..."it's as if I heard it for the very first time."


Hehe yeah, I'd forgotten about it until I happened across it on YouTube. And then I remembered pretty much everything about it immediately, because I watched it a LOT!


kylr23 said:


> *Pappi land
> *Land chops play along



Pappyland got me into drawing and arting, at least for a while. It was on TLC, as I recall, back when it showed something besides weird reality shows.

Lamb Chop's Play Along disappeared shortly after creator Shari Lewis's death, as I recall.

Another PBS show I watched, albeit years later, was Between the Lions. I was a teenager and still tuning into that one!

Anyone remember Under The Umbrella Tree? Shown on Disney Channel in the States, though the show was originally Canadian.


----------



## cotokun89 (Mar 1, 2013)

omg leet me think...

1.- CAT-DOG
2.- PETE AND PETE
3.- FRESH PRINCE OF BELAIR
4.- CHARMED
5.- ANIMORPHS
6.- DRAGON BALL
7.- ROBOTECH
8.- POKEMON
9.- Profesor Rosa (chilean show)
10.- garfield and friends XD


----------



## Troj (Mar 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Reboot was a favorite of mine. I love  how it started off without much of a story arc but by season 3 was epic  as all hell. Also, this is the best way to end a series: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFKHBygDZMY



They were able to take more risks in Season 3, after leaving ABC. As  an adult, I appreciate all their little digs at the expense of ABC's  Standards and Practices, which constantly forced them to cut bawdy jokes  and examples of "imitable violence."



Skrappy said:


> I also watched this kickass show called Fillmore!, but I don't know if anyone else remembers it.



Of course! Fillmore was excellent.



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Road Rovers:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This show was excellent! It was too young and too wonderful to die . 

They also deserve mad props for having the cojones to do the "Son of Sonov" song.





Hewge said:


>



Oh, smoot! You beat me to it .

My contribution:

Freakazoid:

[video=youtube;Eu6R8MHrEnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu6R8MHrEnY[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZtMIFooPnU

Earthworm Jim:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zDZ35e2bEc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WNisp1QA5g

Fluppy Dogs. Think Quantum Leap with puppies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gxIY2ZS0uI

A Mouse and His Child:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouPBM2SstDQ

The Point:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGFlACG6qvI

The "Unico" series of movies. Hello, nightmare fuel!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bxdHiJinJo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHCLq0rCGa4

Denver, the Last Dinosaur:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gOkZS7a7Lw

From the studio that brought you Reboot--Beast Wars: Transformers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZN-bIWxs3g


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 5, 2013)

Virtually anything Cartoon Network showed before it changed it's logo to CN and canceled Toonami was a favorite of mine. (And let's not forget classic Adult Swim!)

I also loved Animaniacs, it was educational and funny, with lot's of hidden adult humor.


----------

